
Israeli Moon Lander Poised for Lunar Touchdown Thursday - oggy
https://www.space.com/israel-moon-lander-lunar-touchdown-final-approach.html
======
craftinator
So... Does a Beresheet on the moon, or in the woods?

~~~
HNLurker2
Oy vey

